# Charging LP-E6N and LP-E6 batteries for use in EOS-R



## killswitch (Jan 21, 2019)

The battery and charger on the left is an extra I have left that was used for my now sold 5D3. The battery and the charger on the right came with the R. I understand we can use LP-E6 on R, and I have had no issues using it on the R so far. However, based on the ratings printed on the back of both the chargers, can any of you verify it is safe to charge either batteries (LP-E6 and LP-E6N) in either of the chargers even though the the Wh or mAh is rated slightly different in both the batteries. Thanks.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 21, 2019)

You can use either battery with either charger, but the old one will charge a little faster.


----------



## digigal (Jan 21, 2019)

From what I understand the new battery is supposed to hold a higher charge and last longer but either battery will work and can be used in either charger.
Catherine


----------



## Viggo (Jan 21, 2019)

I remember when I bought the 1dx the new battery wouldn’t be fully charged in the old 1d4 chargers, but the old batteries could be charged in the new charger.


----------



## killswitch (Jan 22, 2019)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## mkamelg (Dec 16, 2019)

It seems to me, that this will be the right place for this post. I would just like to express my opinion about thing which surprised me a bit.

In my life I would not have expected, that any other Canon camera using the LP-E6N battery will beat my EOS 5DS (which I no longer have) in terms of reducing battery capacity.

I have two original batteries. When I placed my camera order at the end of the second half of May 2019, I immediately bought a spare battery. The one that was together with the camera in the box was produced in January 2018 and the latter in December 2018.

Recharge performance of a battery manufactured in January 2018 has decreased by one dash (of three available), and in a battery produced in December 2018 so far not at all.

I used and I use the camera for maybe 15 minutes in total every day at positive temperatures. I don't use stabilized lenses on a daily basis (currently I have only one lens of this type). The camera is turned off only when changing the lens and replacing the battery. I usually recharge batteries when their charge level drops to 19%.

With EOS 5DS I also had two original batteries, but they began to reducing their capacity after more than a year of daily use of the camera and not after less than seven months.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2019)

mkamelg said:


> It seems to me, that this will be the right place for this post. I would just like to express my opinion about thing which surprised me a bit.
> 
> In my life I would not have expected, that any other Canon camera using the LP-E6N battery will beat my EOS 5DS (which I no longer have) in terms of reducing battery capacity.
> 
> ...


 

Canon cameras do not measure the capacity of a LP-E6 battery. Its well known that capacity of a Li-on battery reduces according to the number of recharge cycles, so the camera simply keeps track of those and shows a number of bars. Its a statistical estimate. 

You should give the most weight to the number of photos you get over a given period of time if you want to know what the usable capacity of your battery is. I'm not aware of a tool to actually measure the capacity, but there may be one.

One series batteries may be different, my chargers, as I recall had a reset setting that may have measured actual capacity, but I don't know.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2020)

One of my two batteries just lost one of the three capacity squares, it’s 2,5 years old, but haven’t really been used a lot, I say average use, is that what one can expect from a lp-e6n ? I haven’t had this type of battery before.


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2020)

The same happened to mine, used it for a little more than a year. Still lasts fine, though.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 13, 2020)

3 of my 4 LP-E6 or LP-E6N batteries are showing just one red bar, but both provide lots of juice, work fine and show as "good" on my Nitecore charger. The Nitecore charger measures how many mAh a battery accepts, so when one of these is fully discharged, I'll report what the capacity is.
Seems a bit like printer ink. Lots of ink left when the printer suggests a new cartridge.


----------

